# Stumped on how to proceed.



## EamonX1 (Feb 8, 2009)

To the experts this should be simple. I have installed a Satellilte disk, facing in the general vicinity of the Satellite I need to contact. I can manipulate it easily both elevation and azimuth. I have connected the disk via an appropriate co-axial cable to my Triax SR 110 Digital Satellite Receiver. I can view my Television from where the Satellite disk is located. My problem: What do I do next. 
When I boot the receiver I get various screens. One asking what language I want to use. No problem. Another called Satellite Disk setup. I click on this and get readings for strength of signal and quality of signal. But where do I go from there. How do I get a screen which responds to the manipulation of the Satellite disk. All the screens seem to be within the Triax Receiver setup program. I am told the Satellite settings are pre-set and am told to set the receiver to Channel One. I am stumped. All I can find is the Satellite Disk setup screen and cannot get out of it. Emails to Triax technical support have not been answered. Any basic advise would be much appreciated


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I think this thread needs to be moved to FTA. You can't get Dish Network programming in Ireland.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Generic advice: Try Dishpointer http://www.dishpointer.com/ to see what the azimuth and elevation should be for the satellite you want to get. Then point it there and check your signal quality. Make small adjustments until you maximize your signal quality, then tighten it in place.

Specific advice: Ask the folks who sold you the receiver. Good luck!


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

That DISH, not disk.


----------

